# Is it possible??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!??!



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Alright so I got my first fishes in February of 2010. Its now almost July and I have one lone survivor platy. Ever since February she had gravid spots that came and went and she probably gave birth to fry then got eaten before i could find them. She stopped having the gravid spot in like April to early may. Now she has another one appearing!!! I know that platys can hold sperm for a while, but six months!!!!???? Just let me know if this is normal. I would have taken pictures but my camera is REALLY bad at taking pictures of aquariums. Trust me, Ive tried numerous times Anyways since I plan to put in one more platy(mickey mouse), 2-3 guppies, and 2 ghost shrimp in her 5 gallon tank, should I not get the mickey mouse platy and just wait till she gives birth? She has been alone for a while but I just dont want to overcrowd the tank. If I get another platy and she gives birth, I would save like 2 but then I would possibly have 4 platies, 2-3 guppies, and 2 ghost shrimp in a 5 gallon tank!!! I just dont know what to do. Plus I dont know how far along she is in her pregancy..............


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

It is normal, I dont know how likely it is for a fish to hold sperm that long, but it can happen. I would not put in any more fish. Maybe another male platy, or more females to keep her company. fish get lonely. unless they're predators... Anyways, if you want to keep having fry dont put in any more males, and I would strongly urge you to get a 10 gallon or larger tank. I started out with a five gallon, and they are hard to take care of.. too many water changes.. I had to do one every 3rd day. but then my tank was overstocked..


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes its normal but she probably wont hold sperm for any longer then 6 months.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's very possible and very likely too. My female had fry a month after the lone male died.


----------

